# We do not have a coop....



## tnfarmgirl (Jun 20, 2012)

Our chicken run free all day....right before dark they go into a stall in the barn that has their roosting bars and laying boxes,..the follow me in when they see I have feed, they have water in the stall too.. we let them out again the next morning..... I put straw down in the stall and clean it our about twice a month...it all goes into the compost pile...

We have lost a few to critters but there is goat and donkey that share the barn yard with them, I think they scare off some of the critters who love to eat chickens...and they get long fine with our lab, corgi and cats.....


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

How far do your chickens roam?


----------



## tnfarmgirl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no idea really...they stay in a small lot behind the barn mostly but willl come up to the house when I throw out scraps.............


----------



## tnfarmgirl (Jun 20, 2012)

I just looked ,a few are walking around the driveway...some are in the garden area and the rest I cant see...I guess the stay in a few acres area


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

mine stay in an area that's about 125 feet square
lots of tall grass for them to eat & bugs & worms to find



piglett


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You may not have a "coop" but your stall is your coop, its just not built seprate from your barn. I free range from sun up to about 9:30 pm , I go past dark since the ducks are not usually ready to go in when the chickens do. Mine go in on their own, so when I go out to lock up its just the ducks left that meander in the coop when they see me.


----------

